# Propagator



## Vazkez (25 Sep 2014)

Hi guys,

sad news for me. I was on work trip for few days. When I came back home my plants in propagator seems to be death... Anyone can advise what happened please? The plant is MC




 

Thank you.


----------



## tam (25 Sep 2014)

Did they dry out/you leave the lid off? How long had they been growing?


----------



## Vazkez (25 Sep 2014)

tam said:


> Did they dry out/you leave the lid off? How long had they been growing?



No the lead was on. they are all wet. They where there probably for a week.

thank you


----------



## tim (25 Sep 2014)

I had the same happen mid summer, I put it down to too much heat on a south facing windowsill.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (25 Sep 2014)

In a week it could dry out under the soil and it best to let air in every day or every other day.


----------



## Vazkez (25 Sep 2014)

tim said:


> I had the same happen mid summer, I put it down to too much heat on a south facing windowsill.



Yeah unfortunately I think I cooked them alive so you are probably right.



legytt said:


> In a week it could dry out under the soil and it best to let air in every day or every other day.



still plenty of water left in the tray but yeah I was unable to open the cover every day.

Well thank you all guys hopefully I will do better nex time


----------

